# Dayton Ohio - Truckcraft TC130 salt spreader



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

tailgate spreader with Wiring and controller, works perfectly, used, shows some wear....asking $3300 OBO


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm interested in the spreader ,is the dump bed for sale also? Give me a call or text 313 443 7067


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

And would like to see the video also


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I texted it to you


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Price down to $3000


----------

